# Laptop Bildschirm bleibt nach schwarz!



## Torben81 (15. August 2010)

Moin, ich habe mir jetzt ein neuen Laptop geholt und bin da gleich auf ein Prob. gestossen welches mich wahnsinnig wurmt! 

Es handelt sich um ein Medion X7811 Betriebssystem Windows 7 32 bit. So ich habe jetzt bei Energieoption und schliessen des Deckels eingestellt das nichts gemacht werden soll! 

Wenn ich den Rechner jetzt nach dem Hochfahren zu mache und dann öffne bleibt der Bilsdschirm schwarz. Der Computer läuft ganz normal weiter, aber ich kann halt nichts sehen, wenn ich den Rechner runterfahtre höre ich zwar die abmeldemelodie aber der Schirm bleibt dunkel, so jetzt kommt es wenn ich den Computer dann über Tastenkombination in den Ruhezustand versetze und von dort wieder starte geht der Schirm ganz normal.... Wenn ich jetzt den Bildschirm schliesse und öffne macht der Schirm das was er soll, er geht wieder an!!!!! Jetzt kann ich den Deckel einfach zu und auf machen und der Computerbildschirm funzt ganz normal...

Wenn ich den lappi jetzt wieder ausmache und neu starte geht das Spiel wieder von vorne los.....

Ich werde den Lappi morgen wohl einschicken, das System habe ich mit dem Support schon einmal komplett neu aufgesetzt ist also quasi Jungfräulich, abgesehen von der Energieeinstellung.....

Habt ihr eine Idee was das sein könnte?????

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2010)

Also, nochmal zum Verständnis: auch wenn Du den korrekt runterfährst und dann wieder neustartest, bleibt das Display schwarz? Ist das nur so, wenn der Deckel zu war, oder auch, wenn Du runterfährst und danach das Notebook wieder einschaltest?

Und ist es schon beim Booten schwarz? Dann hat es nix mit windows zu tun.


----------



## Torben81 (15. August 2010)

Nein, dass hast du Falsch verstanden. Der Rechner fährt ganz normal hoch, in Windows so wie es sein sollte.... Wenn ich jetzt den Decke zumache und ihn dann wieder öffne bleibt der Schirm schwarz! 

Der Rechner läuft aber ganz normal weiter!!! Ich kann ihn per Tastenkürzel in den Ruhezustand schicken und von hier wieder ganz normal anmachen, das normale Herunterfahren geht natürlich auch....

Wenn ich ihn aus dem Ruhezustand hole, geht der Schrim ganz normal an und alles ist gut, jetzt kommt das verwirende, nachdem der computer einaml aus dem Ruhezustand geholt wurde kann ich den Deckel öffnen und schliessen und der Bildschirm geth beim öffnen an, so wie er soll!!!!!!!!!

Wenn ich aber den Computer ganz normal herunterfahre und dann wieder Starte, geht er wieder ganz normal in Windows, Deckel zu Deckel auf Bildschirm schwarz.....

Komisch oder??? Jetzt kann ich natürlich wieder von vorn beginn, Ruhezustand, aufwecken, Deckel zu / auf geht bis ich ihn wieder ganz ausmache.....

??????? Ich glaube schon das ich total verückt bin, das System ist aber neu aufgesetzt, ich habe nur die Energieverwaltung abgeändert!!!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2010)

Ach so, dann hat er wohl irgendein Problem bei der Energieverwaltung, vlt. auch Treiberbedingt. Kann sein, dass das auch nicht ein "Defekt" ist, d.h. evlt. gibt es da keine Lösung, außer man verzichtet darauf, den Deckel bei laufendem windows zu schließen. Hast Du mal rumprobiert, ob es elvt. auch andere Optionen gibt, was er bei "Deckel wird geschlossen" machen soll?


----------



## Torben81 (15. August 2010)

Ja die gibt es und die gehen auch, also Energiesparmodus und Ruhezustand, das klappt auch soweit, also Deckel zu und dann öffnen und der Computer über kurzes drücken des Powerknopfes laden lassen........

Komisch finde ich aber das das Gerät nach dem Ruhezustand dann richtig funktioniert.....Also Zuklappe aufklappen Bildschirm an......

Ich schicke das Ding morgen ertmal ein, habe ja sogar noch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht und verlange ein anderen....

Hoffe das der "neue" dann läuft ansonsten währe das echt ein ausschlussgrund für mich, wenn ich Filme über den Lappi laufen lasse und die übern Beamer oder LCD schaue mache ich das Ding immer zu und auch wenn ich das Gerät durch die Wohnung schleppe......


----------

